# Plus Size Maternity Clothing



## AKhairy (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello! Does anyone know of a store in Egypt that sales plus size maternity clothing? Mothercare sells up to size 20 misses, but unfortunately that is not the size I need.

I'm trying to buy local, so I can avoid having to ship internationally and pay customs. So, if you know of any places to try, I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------

